# First New OTBS Members for 2011



## Dutch (Jan 31, 2011)

Please join me in welcoming JIRodriquez and miamirick as the newest OTBS members and the first OTBS members for 2011.  I hope that their nominations will set the trend for 2011.

Both Johnny and Rick have shared their knowledge in the art of the TBS. Their qview is awesome and they are both willing to show others "how it's done".

Great job you two, I can't thank you enough for being a part of the SMF family!

 JIRodriguez: OTBS #221

miamirick:  OTBS #222


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Johnny & Rick !

Two absolutely Awesome new members to the OTBS, for sure!

Bear


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrates Guys!!!!


----------



## porked (Jan 31, 2011)

Most deserving, congratulations!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to two of the best guys out there. Well deserved for sure. Welcome to OTBS


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats!!!

  Yaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats guys. You have earned it. Im honored to be a Member of OTBS with guys like you.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

Yay... thank you everybody! .... and congrats to Rick!

Definately an honor to be nominated and selected by this group of knowledgeable people! Guess the old saying is true... "if you can't dazzle them with brilliance, baffle them with bull$%^&!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Glad to know folks have found some of my posts/comments usefull over the past year and a half. I know I have gained way more knowledge than I have imparted... lol.

Thank you all again!


----------



## chefrob (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats johnny and rick..........both are well deserved!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job you guys. You seserve it!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2011)

Great Job!

Both are well deserving of the OTBS

Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome Job you guys do for all of us. Thanks and Congratulations!

SOB


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Awesome Job you guys do for all of us. Thanks and Congratulations!
> 
> SOB


hmmmm..... spending time drooling over Qview.... yeah that could qualify as a "job". Now just to figure out how to get paid for it.... lol.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats goes out to you John and Rick. Welcome to the Order. So be Proud and hold this honor high.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations Johnny and Rick,  an honor well deserved...


----------



## deannc (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to two great folks!


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Johnny and Rick, welcome to OTBS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Well deserved.


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 31, 2011)

congrats to the both of ya.. great job


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the club guys,hope you're around a long time...congrats to a couple well deserved characters
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and always remember,


----------



## miamirick (Jan 31, 2011)

wow, i just logged on and am thrilled to see the big OTBS nomination,  i'm honored to get the recognition but just look at the dogs reaction,   i  think her look says it all!!!







	

		
			
		

		
	
n

Any way thanks for the honor and i need to get smething brewing for this weekend!!!!


----------



## meateater (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks pretty wound up Rick.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats to two of my favorite guys!! special YAY to Johnny for bringin' it to the PNW!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and a nice long, belly rub for Rick's sous chef! Keep those great parties coming, Rick!

Thanks to you both for such great posts and all that you share with the forum. Cheers!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats and well deserved


----------



## bassman (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you.  You both really deserve the recognition.


----------



## bbally (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats Johnny and Rick!  Well deserved


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 31, 2011)

Congraulations guys


----------



## old poi dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you on your well deserved Accomplishments...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   The fun continues....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 1, 2011)

That pup must really be wound up!

This could be the first time I ever saw her right side up!!

Bear


----------



## jjwdiver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wanted to add my congrats to you both as well. I have learned alot from your continued posts and additions to posts. Thank You!


----------



## eman (Feb 1, 2011)

Congats to ya both!!!  well deserved honor.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> That pup must really be wound up!
> 
> This could be the first time I ever saw her right side up!!
> 
> Bear


You know, come to think of it you are right. She is usually on her side supervising Rick


----------



## thunderdome (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats to 2 great forum members


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats fellas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well deserved


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations Johnny and Rick.. two excellent members inducted into the OTBS and that certainly raises the bar for the rest of 2011. Wear your badge proudly!!


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations to Rick and Johnny, glad to have you amongst us. I agree that you both have contributed much to the SMF forums, and to other members. It's all good my friend.


----------



## the dude abides (Feb 1, 2011)

And yet again, I am shocked that neither of these members was already in.  Either way, congratulations you two.  Very well deserved.


----------



## smokey mo (Feb 2, 2011)

Gentlemen, Well done. You are both deserving of the Honor.  You have joined a select group of artist and you will only raise the bar for the rest of us.

Mo.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 3, 2011)

Way to go guys you really deserve it!


----------



## shooterrick (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats guys!  Great job and a couple great picks.


----------



## ellymae (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats Guys!!!


----------



## captsly (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you for well deserved recognition!!


----------



## squirrel (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats you guys!!!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations Gentleman.

Well deserved!


----------

